# Cleaning an outboard



## Hunter12220 (Jun 4, 2019)

Hey guys I’ve got a 2003 60hp Yamaha 2 stroke. It looks almost new except down the shaft below the exhaust port (picture for example). It’s like it’s stained from the smoke. What’s the best way to clean that off and make it look new again?


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Try the usual cleaners. No luck just respray that section. I’m sure Yamaha sells spray cans.


----------



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

Degreaser


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

I would try a little spray nine followed by a little cleaner wax or automotive compound. Should clean right up.


----------



## Redhead (Apr 18, 2018)

Chemical guys spot remover,


----------



## Marsh Pirate (Sep 15, 2016)

Try some WD-40.


----------



## Capt. Moose (Dec 12, 2015)

Soak a rag in vinegar and hold it onto where ever the stain is.. more vinegar the better.. Wax after. EZPZ


----------



## hipshot (Sep 29, 2018)

I've had good luck over the years with several of the Calcium / Lime / Rust remover formulas.


----------



## Jumbo Jet (Mar 18, 2018)

This 130 is a 1994, on my brother in laws 1994 Master Angler. When he bought the boat the motor was in much worse condition than yours. This is after about 4 hours of work. 

Motor was prepped with wash/clay and degreased with 1Z W9. Decontamination with IronX, and rewashed. Light wet sanding only in specific areas as needed. Polished with Menzerna FG 400 followed by Menzerna FS 4000 with a Rupes Bigfoot 15 using microfiber cutting pads. Motor prepped again with GTechniq Panel Wipe. Final sealant with GTechniq Crystal Serum ceramic coating. 

I did that for him roughly 3 years ago when he bought it. He stores the boat outside, but it still looks pretty good.


----------

